# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Assistive technology >  Mobility Unlimited Challenge, Toyota Motor Corporation, Toyota, Aichi, Japan

## Airicist

Organizer - Toyota

Website - mobilityunlimited.org

----------


## Airicist

Mobility Unlimited Challenge launch film

Published on Nov 16, 2017




> We're searching for the world’s greatest minds to change the lives of people with lower-limb paralysis forever. The $4 million Mobility Unlimited Challenge Prize aims to expand mobility across the globe.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Eye-controlled AI wheelchair wins £35k to aid entry onto mobility market"

April 13, 2018

----------

